# Sick Cockatiel - needs assistance



## Olafswaziharley (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi my name is Carrie I'm kind a new to this but I have a cockatiel he is three years old and is wheezing and sneezing and just not the same talking bird for the last three days is there anything I can do for him at home or get him at the store to help him ,because I cannot afford to take him to the vet . When we are in the bathroom with the shower on he does a lot better


----------



## Olafswaziharley (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't loose him . Someone please respond


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Olafswaziharley said:


> I can't loose him . Someone please respond


Hi. Carrie I have sent a message to a Staff member she will respond to you soon I sent her a private message to get back with you to try to help you with your problem.. I am sorry your bird is sick. But you need to start up a trust fund for your bird in the future so you can pay for your birds health.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The reason no one responded is because you posted in another member's thread so no one was aware of your post or your problem. :hug:

I'm sorry your cockatiel is sick.
To help with respiratory issues, you can put your bird's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your cockatiel is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the bird is better able to breathe.

Keep him warm and offer him millet soaked in an electrolyte solution.

There is a recipe for making some at home if you can't get out to get some Pedialyte.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

You say you can't afford an Avian Vet.
Many Avian Vets are willing to work with you to set up a payment plan so your bird can obtain the care it needs.
The only way to ensure your cockatiel receives the correct diagnosis and proper treatment plan is to take it to a qualified Avian Vet. The infection may be bacterial or viral and antibiotics only work if the illness is bacterial.
Antibiotics can actually be detrimental to your bird if used when not called for.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please review these threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html

*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi I am sorry your bird is not well, your bird will most probably need some sort of antibiotic to help get rid of the bacteria or infection. In the mean time get some eucalyptus oil add a few drops to a pot of boiling water or a kettle. If you have a steamer or humidifier use this. keep the cage covered and as much heat as you can. Hot water bottle, or heating pad. make sure the bird is getting the best food. In the future get a first aid kit together, and start a bank account for health emergencies.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear your cockatiel is having health issues. Deborah and cathy have given you great advice to help with temporary relief. Please try to call an avian vet and tell them of your financial situation, and see if they would be willing to take small payments. Keep us posted on your bird's situation please.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Carrie,

I'm sorry to hear your cockatiel is unwell and I hope you can somehow manage to get him to an avian vet ASAP. As Lyn suggested it would be a good idea to start putting a little aside each month towards an emergency fund.

What is your birds environment like? Have you been using scented candles, spraying perfume near him, cleaning products etc.?, is there a chance that mold may be growing or dampness? Is his cage in the kitchen and what sort of pots and pans are you using? (non-stick pans release a chemical that is highly dangerous to birds) All these things can be harmful to our bird's tiny lungs and very often we are unaware of it.

For now try putting a few drops of unfiltered apple cider vinegar in his drinking water (not too much or he wont drink it) and as Deborah suggested steam up the room to help him breath better.

I really hope you can take him to a vet and get a clear diagnosis and correct treatment.


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Carrie, I'm sorry to hear that your cockatiel is unwell. Please take the advice of the experienced members who have answered you and try and get your bird to an avian vet. I know you love him very much, so perhaps you could ring an avian vet and ask him /her if they would consider a payment plan.It certainly doesn't hurt to ask. If one vet says "no", then keep trying. You may be pleasantly surprised. I do hope that your bird starts to feel better soon Carrie and you are able to ensure he receives the proper treatment.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Carrie and welcome to the forums! 

I'm sorry to hear your tiel isn't feeling well  You've been given the best advice we can give and we all hope the little fellow is able to get the care he needs so he can feel better. 


Keep us posted on his condition :wave:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I hope the advice given helps you and your cockatiel. I also think you need to call a vet and see what they can do for you as far as payment plan.
All the best to you and your little guy.*


----------

